

Ask HN: Python's bidict - what's a good use case for this? - andreyf
http://pypi.python.org/pypi/bidict/0.1.1

======
nfnaaron
When you have a set of 1-1 data pairs that you want to be able to look up both
ways, and you don't want to maintain two dicts, as described in the article's
HTMLEntities example.

